

Fifty Shades Generator - Lorem Ipsum Alternative - micheljansen
http://www.fiftyshadesgenerator.com

======
eslachance
Cute, but I don`t think I'll ever present a demo to clients that boast the
following text:

 _The feeling of his baby gravy frothing down my throat got my fallopian fish
stock flowing quicker than a greased weasel shit. Within no time, I could feel
the shitty creamy load haemorrhaging from my mavis fritter and all over my
panty hamster. Inserting a squash into my hot pocket got me flooding minge
mucus faster than snot off a whip. The hammering of my marmite motorway was so
vigorous, he soon found his family jewels joining his womb raider deep in my
rusty sherif's badge. Hours of fucking like this would leave any girl's
sugared almond looking like a hippo's yawn, and I was no different!_

"Lorem Ipsum Alternative" sounds a little far-fetched to me. But I guess the
comical relief of seeing this for the first time can hold my attention for
about half a minute. Just enough to write this comment...

~~~
micheljansen
Well, it brightened up my day :)

